# Change Macbook HDD?



## Prisneo (Sep 30, 2008)

My Macbook HDD is dead and I am planning to change the HDD myself. I am wondering whether anyone has change it yourself before?

I just want to confirm whether any 2.5" x 9.5mm HDD SATA could fix into the macbook? Or do I need to get one specially for macbook?

Please advise?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How old is your Macbook? They are still recent enough that you should look into Apple doing it. But yes, any notebook SATA drive should work. If you really want to be sure, take the old one out first to compare. Just remember, you will need to format the drive with the OS install disk before you can install the OS on it.


----------



## Prisneo (Sep 30, 2008)

It is a early 2007. HDD is dead, so planning to do it myself instead of going to Apple.


----------



## Prisneo (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone has any reviews for the following HDD? (All 2.5" x 9.5mm)

Western Digital Scorpio WD3200BEVT 320GB 2.5" 5400rpm SATA 8MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Western Digital Scorpio Black 320GB 2.5" 7200 RPM Hard Disk SATA 16MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Samung 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM SATA 8MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Samsung Spinpoint M6 HM320JI 320GB 2.5" 5400RPM SATA 8MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Samsung 2.5" 500GB HDSMHM500LI SATA 5400RPM 8MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Seagate Momentus 2.5" SATA 200GB 7200rpm 16MB Hard Drive with G-Force Protection™ - 3 year warranty

Hitachi SATA Hard Drive (New) 320 GB 7200 RPM - 3 year warranty

Hitachi SATA Hard Drive 200 GB 7200 RPM - 3 year warranty


Hitachi Travelstar 320GB 2.5" 7K320 7200RPM SATA Notebook Drive with 16MB Cache - 3 year warranty

Toshiba 320GB 5400RPM 9.5MM SuperSlim SATA 2.5" Notebook Drive with 8MB Data buffer cache - 3 year Toshiba warranty

Toshiba 320GB 5400RPM 9.5MM SuperSlim SATA 2.5" Notebook Drive with 8MB Data buffer cache - 3 year Toshiba warranty


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I goto Newegg and read their reviews on computer parts when I'm looking to get something.


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

buy a new sata HDD. and this is how you install it: 
1. take out the battery
2. take out the "L" shaped thing that surrounds the battery
3. hard drive should have a tab sticking out.
4. take the HDD out and remove all screws and stuff.

to put a new one in, just do the opposite as taking it out.


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

All you need to know is here...

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/

Regards,

Nick


----------

